# nerdy post favorite video game ghouls and ghost classical theme rule, i beat it once



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I did not make any faustian pact, iiit was my favorite games, knigh , maiden, demon lord, kitsch but so cool hard as F plateformer, trust me get used to the F word a lots because in this games you will die like 666 times , no one ever beat the game the first time, a legend in japan urban mythos , the game was program by the devil, in order to humiliate you , but the reward is insane graphic even for nes,, arcade like, better snes or genesis.Anyway love the 8 bit or 16 bit theme, how the bloody hell did i beat this in Genesis, darn this game, i was like yes yes yes oh yes when i beat it, are there any fan of this video game, my other favorite game is dragon valor playstation great game and music. plateformer old school.
Narly

Who beat it and darn dont lie and state i beaten it will a teen or a pre teen i wont beleive you unless your japanese.


----------

